# We're back!



## Frederik Magle

Sorry about the downtime everybody!

As I wrote in this post on Magle International Music Forums, the server crashed big time yesterday evening and the daily backup failed too - two strikes of bad luck at once! (Had the backup worked, the downtime would have been much shorter)

A brilliant technician, Simon Ravn, from the hosting company was able to restore the database of magle.dk from the damaged harddisk without errors but unfortunately talkclassical.com was missing some database "tables" (the disk was in very bad shape) causing the site to be impossible to log in to all day - until now where they have been recreated manually from scratch.

We are now running on a backup server, but next week we will move to a new dedicated server with more memory and power - AND disks in so called "RAID 1" so something like this will not happen again!

Welcome back everybody! 

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Praine

You have no idea how many times I tried to visit yesterday and this morning . Anyways, I'm glad that it's back!


----------



## Frederik Magle

Praine said:


> You have no idea how many times I tried to visit yesterday and this morning . Anyways, I'm glad that it's back!


I'm terribly sorry. I was up almost all night trying desperately to fix things, but it was a bad hardware failure combined with a backup failure. Everything is being done to prevent something like this occurring in the future.


----------



## Elgarian

Sorry to hear about the technical problems, Frederik - and thanks for your hard work (and Simon Ravn's) in restoring things so quickly.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Elgarian said:


> Sorry to hear about the technical problems, Frederik - and thanks for your hard work (and Simon Ravn's) in restoring things so quickly.


You're welcome. Well, at least this means the site will be moved to a better server ahead of schedule.

In the meantime I hope you will all forgive if the site will not be running optimally in the near future until it is being moved. As I said, it's currently running on a emergency server and it's not optimized, so there may be some slowdowns and other hiccups. Though hopefully they can be minimized.


----------



## Weston

We are all grateful for the site whenever and however it works.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Frederik Magle said:


> As I wrote in this post on Magle International Music Forums, the server crashed big time yesterday evening and the daily backup failed too - two strikes of bad luck at once!


After seeing things weren't right here, I quickly went to our sibling forum, where I saw the bad news. I counted ourselves lucky that we were able to find a notice there- it saved me from hours and hours of waiting and wondering.

Beyond argument, it must have been great work all around to restore functionality so quickly, considering the magnitude of the "unscheduled events." Thanks for the fantastic efforts! 


Frederik Magle said:


> Welcome back everybody!


Great to *be* back!!


----------



## rojo

Yes, thanks Frederik, for taking care of all this through hard work and perseverence; very much appreciated.


----------



## World Violist

I wondered what was going on yesterday... I too tried to log in periodically throughout the day. I'm frankly quite relieved everything worked out alright!


----------



## Krummhorn

Thanks, Frederik, for getting us up and running again .. I think we all were beginning to have TC withdrawals. We so appreciate all the work you do that goes into making this site what is has been, is, and always will be, the best darn tootin internet site for discussing Classical Music.


----------

